# Dangerous Ice



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

A reminder to be cautious when your on the ice. A gentlemen went into Oahe by Pollock last weekend with his 4 wheeler. He was not pulled out for an hour due to thin ice (no one could get close to him nor did they have rope). He had hypothermia but only spent one night in the hospital.

The ice isn't real good on alot of lakes yet, I have heard many reports of ice going from 12" to 5" in a matter of a couple of yards. Be careful.

smalls


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Fishing lakes like Oahe or Sakakawea can be down right spooky! It can be 2 feet in one spot and 2 inches in another. Especially in areas that have current!! Like my dad says. "You be damn careful down there!"


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Pipestem in Jamestown in the same way. There are some spots out there that are always thin. You have to know where you are going on that lake.


----------

